# anyone constipated, but your stomach is not bloated?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I didn't realize that I was all backed up for the past couple of days. I had no bloat, no gas, no puffiness, but yet I went twice yesterday and three times today.I don't get it. I thought I would know when I was backed up!!!


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I don't get bloated (at least not very often) but when I get backed up I feel it in my colon so that when I sit down I feel like I am sitting on a brick-- I go a little every day; not enough by any means and I get along like that for about 2 weeks to a month and then I have to take Milk of Magnesia to clear it out of my colon. In order to go at all I have to take 800 mg of Magnesium, drink lots of water and now I am on a walking program to help move things along.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I alternate bewteen C and D but when I'm constipated, I don't necessarily feel anything. I've rarely had the cramps and pains most people describe on this board from people who suffer with C. I sometimes get a full feeling but that's generally after 4-5 days. For me, it's when I count the days with going that I know I'm in trouble. Um, speaking of which - it;s been 3 days and this after 2 weeks of daily D. Time to stop worrying about the one and start on the other.nancy


----------



## pamelainkaty (Jan 30, 2002)

sweetheart, I do understand, I never fillfull, backed up are have a clue that I need to go! than, I start to feel bad and I stop and go, when was the last time? Remember Take Good care of you pamelainkaty


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

yes, bloating is the *exception* to the rule for me.Usually my constipation has been without bloating.(I do get the gas & pains especially after straining).


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I get that "full" feeling a great deal. And, I do go to the bathroom everyday, but I'm still backed up. strange.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Do you by any chance take alot of medications *particularly* the chalky-textured pills?Because I just realized over the past couple of days that whenever i DO get painfully bloated, it's soon after I took chalky-textured pills.Ironically, I take those pills to relax me (& my muscles) because those are the only ones that don't have a drying-out, groggy-feeling effect on me. BUT i just realized that they cause my stomach bloated pain & constipation.


----------

